# Fighting Cariba



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

My little cariba took a nice size chunk out of the thinnest part of bigger cariba right before the tail. I have them seperated for now until i get other fish in there (adding 2 terns tomorrow) to stop the fighting. Is there anything i should do to help aid him back to health. I already added a bunch of salt to the tank and some stress coat. Anything else i can do? Here is pics of the fish i am real worried about him:
















Sorry about the pic quality the water is a little cloudy. I appreciate any help.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe some melafix. But salt should do it. turn the temp up a little.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ouch!! Thats some mean bite!!! Melfix will help with the healing. Good Luck..

And this shows a good example what can happen with only 2 Ps in a tank.. no matter the size difference


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Maybe some melafix. But salt should do it. turn the temp up a little.


 Thanks. Is this something i should worry about?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think he will be fine. Piranhas have some amazing healing powers. If I were you I would document the progress of the healing....should be quite interesting.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah that is a killer bite, try to take pictures in the various stages of healing!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

man thats a bite and a half. take lots of pictures


----------



## Mo78 (May 14, 2003)

It's a nasty bite but the P should heal without any probs.. just for the mean while keep him away from the other and keep the water conditions good.. stress coat and salt will do the trick.

My red's have sustained some nasty bites a lot like that and have recovered fully so dont sweat it d00d it'll be all good soon again :smile:

Mo78


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

wow


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i always hear everybody saying never have 2 p's,3 is better and everybody see's now why we have been saying that
hope he gets better good luck


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks everyone, i just added some Melafix to the tank. Hopefully when i add the new fish on thursday the fighting will stop.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Keep us posted in the condition of the P. Plus adding in your new editions WILL help ease down tensions. Godd Luck!!


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Keep us posted in the condition of the P. Plus adding in your new editions WILL help ease down tensions. Godd Luck!!


 Will do. Thanks!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

two words..HOLY sh*t...


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

daaaaaaayum


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

bummer, and i belly ache about fin nips.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

DAMN! haha that looks fake. I would be real scared if my P was missing a chunk in the belly area, now i dont feel so bad. haha


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

That bites the a**. I wouldn't worry though... he'll be fine.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Update:
The little cariba killed the bigger one while i was at work today. The big one must have had his tail close to the seperator and the little one owned him, and ate about 1/4 of him. I came home and he was almost dead. Sure enough a hour later he was gone. RIP Juggernaut. I am going today to pick up 2 terns, hopefully everyone will get along, the terns will be a bit bigger than the cariba.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry to hear that mate, that sucks :sad: 
Hope you'll have more luck with your new fish!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sorry to hear it man. That fish must've had it out for the other one...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

nasty bite i mightve cried


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thats unfortunate. Hopefully in the future you can invest in a smaller size hospital tank.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry man.. yeah, try to invest in a hospital tank sometime soon. Seems like your small Cariba is the owner of the tank.. who knows what will happen if you put in your new Ps there with him.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Good thing that caribe are in stock by a few sellers. If there ever was a time to loose one, now is it. They can easily be replaced. I know that doesnt make up for the lose, but everyone likes to get a new fish.

~Dj


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks all for the replies. I picked up 2 Terns today, Goldmember and Zeus, and a new Cariba







aptly named Juggernaut Jr. Hopefully everything will be ok, i will keep a close eye, and i am going to setup a hospital tank soon. Thanks


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Here is a pic of the 2 new terns, the new cariba and the old vicious guy who killed jugger.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Ok here is the deal. When the lights are on in the tank everyone hangs out together, no fighting at all. Once the lights go off, the little guy i originally had starts to attack all the other P's, the largest tern and the other cariba fight back, the other tern will just run away. He keeps attacking them until they stay away from his corner, and even then once and a while he will dart over to make sure they stay away. If i click the lights on they all run to that corner together. What's the deal? All attacks have been harmless so far, not one injury yet. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks, i dont want any more casualties.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Castrating cats or dogs usually reduces agressive behaviour, so maybe.....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well that´s a bite but not such a great problem due to Ps super regenerating capacity...use salt or Melafix as recommended!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What have you done to the tank since before introducing your new Ps. Any tampering of decor, heat, scolding or talking to them???

Maybe you just have one badass Cariba


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Maybe you just have one badass Cariba


 I think thats it!
I moved stuff around and turned the temp down a bit.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Wow, the big P of your sounds like its real posessive of the tank.
Have you tried rearranging your decor to gid rid of all established territories so they can start a fresh??









Sorry to hear about the loss of your previous P :sad:


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> Wow, the big P of your sounds like its real posessive of the tank.
> Have you tried rearranging your decor to gid rid of all established territories so they can start a fresh??
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes i re-decorated 3 times now, i actually just finished the 3rd time. Hopefully it works. The funny thing is that the bully is the smallest P in the tank.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

That little guy is asking for trouble. I would recommend isolating it before it causes more harm to the shoal. Its aggressive behaviour could mean that its an alpha male. Then again thats my 2 cents worth.

Caribes at that size are fairly aggressive. Heres a pic of my current shoal. They've mellowed down alot.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> That little guy is asking for trouble. I would recommend isolating it before it causes more harm to the shoal. Its aggressive behaviour could mean that its an alpha male. Then again thats my 2 cents worth.
> 
> Caribes at that size are fairly aggressive. Heres a pic of my current shoal. They've mellowed down alot.


 I hope mine mellow down. Today both caribas were acting up. There has been no significant damage done to any fish, a little tail nip on one of the terns but thats about it.


----------

